# /dev/ad4s1f - no such file or directory



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

hello,

i've installed an configured freebsd and after that i decided to create a partition with fdisk on unallocated space. fdisk ruined something and at first i received "invalid partition table" messages on bootup. 

so i deleted the newly created partition, freebsd seems to be start booting normally, but now i get

can't stat /dev/ad4s1f - no such file or directory
after that - UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY on /usr
and single-mode user

and sysinstall from the cd doesn't show pretty a picture of slices anymore, some mount points are marked as *, and /usr is completely missing

what can i do about it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

Boot to single user mode, then:

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```

Watch that last command carefully. See if everything in /etc/fstab gets mounted properly. Edit fstab if you have to.


----------



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

well, i get the same prompt from the last command - /dev/ad4s1f - no such file or directory, simply because ad4s1f device node does not exist in the system at the moment

everything else from ad4 gets mounted nicely


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok. What filesystem used to be on ad4s1f? Have a look at your fstab file.


----------



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

/dev/ad4s1f /usr ufs rw 2 2


----------



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a suspicion that this may be because it's the last slice on partition, and its end might have been somehow affected by creating a new partition next to it


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

It shouldn't.

What does `# disklabel /dev/ad4s1` tell you?


----------



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

8 partitions:

```
# size       offset    fstype    [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
a: 1048576   0         4.2BSD     0     0     0
b: 8388608   1048576   swap
c: 102399632 0         unused     0     0           # "raw" part, don't edit
d: 8278016   9437184   4.2BSD     0     0     0
e: 1048576   17715200  4.2BSD     0     0     0
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

As you can see there's no f partition. Question is, where did it go?

Can you also post the output of `# fdisk ad4`?


----------



## ldr (Jan 19, 2010)

well, unfortunately, i tried to fix the problem myself and accidentaly formatted the disk 

ad4 was 50GB as in the beginning, so i tried to use disklabel to make a mount point, but i must have missed some settings and it did newfs on the newly created f-slice. 

at the moment xorg installation is in progress 

the question is - how come ad4s2 creation resulted in "invalid partition table" message, and its deletion - in last ad4s1 slice corruption?!


----------

